# Smite



## Jawile (Apr 7, 2014)

Smite is a MOBA game like League of Legends and DOTA. However, instead of a top-down perspective, the game has a third-person camera view, which makes the game feel more fast paced and action packed.




The characters you play as in Smite are actually real Gods from mythology. The abilities the Gods have are very true to their role in their respective Religion.

Does anyone else on TBT play Smite? It's a fantastic game that I'd recommend to anyone who likes DOTA or League of Legends.


----------



## Nallycat (Apr 15, 2014)

Yesssssss I love smite, I much prefer it to league of legends
Apollo's my favourite I do best on him


----------



## Jawile (Apr 19, 2014)

Nallycat said:


> Yesssssss I love smite, I much prefer it to league of legends
> Apollo's my favourite I do best on him



I love to play as Ra, he's mah boi :3


----------



## Hot (Apr 22, 2014)

Bought the every-character pack right when it was introduced in Beta. My (temporary) PC can't handle running the game without mass-lag though, so I won't be able to play for another 2 months. Nieth is always my go-to character, since I'm better at ranged than at close combat.


----------



## Sataric (May 2, 2014)

I do not play it very often nowadays but it's an excellent game - Especially if you've got friends to play together with, and can properly coordinate things together as a team. I used to play a lot about six months ago, more or less "Jungling" in every game. Arachne, Bakasura and Bastet were my favorite champions. (And I think that Bakasura is adorable! 10/10 - Would keep as pet.)


----------



## Ablaze (May 2, 2014)

Even when he ults, reveals his true head, and regurgitates some green fluid?

Personally, I love Chronos. Not really the easiest god to start with, but I went with him anyway. Sadly, the update to the item tree which caused the removal of Gem of Binding, Fatalis (the attack speed version), and Focused Void Stone was a low blow. Not to mention he's kind of eclipsed by Scylla now who has a larger area of effect damage, a root, and a better escape. Well, I got him to rank 10 and I still find him enjoyable (just to give a hint on how much I enjoy him, 40% of my total games were played as Chronos and I also have every skin currently available for him), might as well keep playing him.


----------



## requiem (May 11, 2014)

ahh, i literally just downloaded smite yesterday because a friend suggested it to me.  it's so great, i absolutely adore it. ;o;  i really like the ginger girl with the tentacles (her name is slipping my mind, sorry ;w but yes, it's wonderful! c:  i actually enjoy it more than league of legends.


----------

